# My Funny Basketball clip



## perth scotland (Oct 11, 2006)

As I said in the other thread basketball is not that big in Scotland however thanks to our time in canada my youth group now have an interest in the game

We were playing a game of bump at camp when  this happened  :clap: 

Tyson was ok after a few moments !


----------



## rautaneito (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldn't say it was that funny, cause thats happened to me about 10 times.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Happens all the time. We used to call it lightning. Horrible game, all that time could be spent actually getting better as players.... oh well, at least it's better than hustle/21/whatever you call it.


----------

